# FULLERTON CAR SHOW SEPT. 14 2008



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 29 2008, 09:51 PM~11211589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PICTURE TO SMALL TO SEE THE INFO. DUE TO SMALL SIZE PIC. WHAT'S IN FOR THE LOWRIDERS? :uh:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 30 2008, 12:24 AM~11213117
> *PICTURE TO SMALL TO SEE THE INFO. DUE TO SMALL SIZE PIC. WHAT'S IN FOR THE LOWRIDERS? :uh:
> *


x2. Thought it was just my computer :uh:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

x3


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

FIRST ANNUAL FULLERTON CARSHOW INDEPENDENCE PARK 801 W. VALENCIA DR. FULLERTON CA. 92832 SUNDAY SEPT. 14 08 THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE . EL PACHUCO ZOOT SUIT WILL RAFFLE A ZOOT SUIT LIVE PERFORMANCE BY ZOOT SUIT DANCERS . RAFFLES ALL DAY PIN UP MODEL CONTEST FULLERTON EL TORITO WILL HAVE FREE BREAKFAST CAR /CYCLE $20.- LOWRIDER BIKES $10. SPECTATORS ADMISSION IS A DONATION PROCEEDS FROM SHOW WILL BE DONATED TOWARDS THE CITY FULLERTON FOR YOUTH PROGRAMS.. EVERYONE IS WELCOME. SEE YOU THERE. :biggrin: THROWN BY COMMERCIAL TIRE CHICANO CLOTHING.


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Jul 30 2008, 11:49 AM~11215689
> *FIRST  ANNUAL  FULLERTON  CARSHOW  INDEPENDENCE PARK  801 W. VALENCIA DR. FULLERTON CA. 92832      SUNDAY SEPT. 14  08  THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE .  EL PACHUCO ZOOT SUIT WILL RAFFLE  A ZOOT SUIT  LIVE PERFORMANCE BY ZOOT SUIT DANCERS . RAFFLES ALL DAY    PIN UP MODEL  CONTEST  FULLERTON  EL TORITO WILL HAVE  FREE  BREAKFAST  CAR /CYCLE  $20.- LOWRIDER BIKES $10. SPECTATORS  ADMISSION  IS A DONATION  PROCEEDS FROM SHOW WILL BE DONATED TOWARDS  THE CITY FULLERTON FOR YOUTH PROGRAMS.. EVERYONE IS WELCOME. SEE YOU THERE. :biggrin:  THROWN BY  COMMERCIAL TIRE    CHICANO CLOTHING.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin Luxury will be in the house!!! It's back to the big O.C. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ok so i'm learning to post, but it may be too late for me to learn, stay tuned for details.............


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 2 2008, 12:36 AM~11240088
> *ok so i'm learning to post, but it may be too late for me to learn, stay tuned for details.............
> *


  :angry: :thumbsdown:  :burn: :rant: :tears:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:biggrin: I'M THERE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NOT HOST BY BROWN PRIDE?THOSE WERE SUM GOOD SHOWS,WE'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT 4 O.C.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

any trophys ????? and if so , what class. ????


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 3 2008, 09:27 AM~11246449
> *NOT HOST BY BROWN PRIDE?THOSE WERE SUM GOOD SHOWS,WE'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


Probably is but in conjunction with the city to help them throw it or an excuse cuzz that's all up in Toker's Town Varrio!I went to Fullerton High so I know the area,I would like to try and make this Brown Pride dos have bad ass rides.

TTT for Orange County


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

FULLERTON FIRST ANNUAL CARSHOW SUNDAY SEPT.14 08 AT INDEPENDENCE PARK 801 W. VALENCIA DR. FULLERTON 92832 THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE PERFORMANCE BY DOLL E GIRL THE EL PACHUCO ZOOT SUIT DANCERS ALSO EL PACHUCO WILL RAFFLE A ZOOT SUIT TO SOME LUCKY WINNER WE WILL HAVE RAFFLES ALL DAY LONG PIN UP MODEL CONTEST FULLERTON EL TORITO WILL HAVE FREE BREAKFAST AT THE SHOW CARS /CYCLE $ 20. LOWRIDER BIKE $10. SPECTATORS ADMISSION $2. DONATION PROCEEDS FROM SHOW WILL BE DONATED TOWARDS THE CITY OF FULLERTON YOUTH PROGRAMS EVERYONES WELCOME SEE YOU THERE . THROWN BY . CHICANOCLOTHING @ COMMERCIAL TIRE... :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LENNIES AUTO CREATION PAIN SHOP WILL BE DISPLAYING HIS WORK 1946FORD BOMB TRUCK







,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,







;;;;;;;;;;;;







;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

JAMES UNIQUE DIECAST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE .... :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ITS COMING


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

JUST ADDED LIL BLACKY CEO OF PIMP ROLLIN RECORDS.


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ANOTHER GOOD ONE...


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

AT THE CAR SHOW THERE WILL BE LIVE PERFORMANCE FROM DOLL E GIRL . CEO OF PIMP ROLLIN RECORDS LIL BLACKY . FORMER LEAD SINGER OF THE MIDNITERS HANK CASTRO THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK...............................................................................................


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ITS GONNA HAPPEN SO DONT TRY TO STOP IT.


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

can you pre reg


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

yes :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY WILL BE THERE.... uffin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone got a bigger pic of the flier


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Aug 21 2008, 01:39 PM~11403956
> *yes :biggrin:
> *


Where and how????


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

Homie I will be their.  :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

GO TO WWW.CHICANOCLOTHING.COM BIG PIC OF FLYER :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THANKS FOR POSTING A BIGGER VERSION, I'M STILL LEARNING HOW TO DO IT


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

NOW YOU CAN GO TO WWW.CHICANOCLOTHING.COM AND GET PRE REGISTRATION FORM FROM THE WEBSITE SEE YOU THERE..............


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

This will be a good show! See ya there guys! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Grass or pavement???*...Hope theres plenty of shade... :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

both get there early some shade bring a ezup if you want see you there


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like its going to be a Great Show


TTT for Orange County


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PIN UP GIRL CONTEST


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Sunday Sunday Sunday...9/14/08


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

WE WILL BE RAFFLING A CUSTOM TO FIT YOU ZOOT SUIT PERFORANCES BY DOLL E GIRL LIL BLACKY CEO OF PIMP ROLLIN RECORDS THE FORMER LEAD SINGER OF THE MIDNITERS HANK CASTRO COME HAVE A GOODTIME WITH US . :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 2 2008, 07:27 PM~11501937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 1 2008, 03:27 PM~11491294
> *PIN UP GIRL CONTEST
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 1 2008, 03:27 PM~11491294
> *PIN UP GIRL CONTEST
> *


thats what i want to see :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 1 2008, 03:27 PM~11491294
> *PIN UP GIRL CONTEST
> *


Same girls that were at Bell Gardens???


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 26 2008, 10:09 PM~11444182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bagger

any more pics


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

I miss Orange County :yessad:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: next sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Sep 5 2008, 09:12 AM~11525742
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: next sunday :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

ONE WEEK AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

What are the categories???


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

come on down :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

5 MORE DAYS


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT for all the chicanos


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

WHOs COMING...............


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it allmost here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Sep 10 2008, 01:34 PM~11568581
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: it allmost here    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

I will be there!!!


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

DOLL E GIRL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH HER NEW CD


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ANY ONE GOT A NUMBER FOR THE SHOW;;;;;;


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

someone is going to win a (ZOOT SUIT)


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

FULLERTON CAR SHOW INFO. # 714 392-4730


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

JUST ADDED AZTEC DANCERS WILL BE THERE


----------



## LsMoReNa (Jul 6, 2008)

Imma be there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

AZTECA DANCERS :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Looking forward to the show! See you on Sunday!


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

WHOs COMING .


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

Techniques L.A. will be there to support Commercial Tires!
Wud Up Jefe....


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA CC :thumbsup:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

how much is the registration fee?????


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 12 2008, 06:48 AM~11584466
> *Looking forward to the show! See you on Sunday!
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

REGISTRATION FEE IS CARS/CYCLE 20.00 LOWRIDER BIKES 10.00


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Is move in at 7am for everyone or just pre reg? I did not pre reg????

John


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

move in time is at 6:30 / 8:30


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great show today!


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

I WANT TO THANK EVERY ONE WHO CAME OUT IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
good show duran!!! real good turn out!!!
had fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

here r some pics i took ill up load tha rest lata


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Sep 14 2008, 07:56 PM~11602156
> *here r some pics i took ill up load tha rest lata
> 
> 
> ...



this ragtop........OMG :worship:  :werd: :nicoderm: :yes: :worship:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 14 2008, 08:11 PM~11602326
> *this ragtop........OMG :worship:    :werd:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :worship:
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ANY ONE GET PICS OF THE PIN UP CONTEST??
GREAT SHOW FRANK, AND DAVE, THANKS FOR HAVING ME.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Had a great time. It was a Great turn out. Although El Torito never showed up with the free breakfast, the cars made up for it. *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 15 2008, 06:20 AM~11605098
> *ANY ONE GET PICS OF THE PIN UP CONTEST??.
> *


Yea but ill post them later


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 14 2008, 09:04 PM~11603455
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Sep 15 2008, 10:44 AM~11606922
> *:0
> *


wat up junior


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 15 2008, 11:40 AM~11607375
> *wat up junior
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

What's the name of the girl on the right?



> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 15 2008, 01:43 PM~11607395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

Great Show, Great Entertainment, Cool People 









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP










http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP









For more pictures click on link 
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5972079_P...372660165_mGjRP


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Nice pix Herb!!!*


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Johnny562


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

What's up Big Mike great pictures as always.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Sep 15 2008, 03:03 PM~11608662
> *Thanks Johnny562
> *


 *Arent you at Sako's every Friday night???*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Sep 15 2008, 02:10 PM~11608725
> *What's up Big Mike great pictures as always.
> *


thanks herb, your pics lookin good too


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 15 2008, 03:11 PM~11608731
> *Arent you at Sako's every Friday night???
> *


That’s me I am there every once in awhile it’s cool place with nice rides.


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 15 2008, 03:13 PM~11608752
> *thanks herb, your pics lookin good too
> *



Hey Mike I was looking forward to meeting you there but it did not happen, I did meet nobueno very cool dude maybe some other time.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Sep 15 2008, 03:28 PM~11608895
> *That’s me I am there every once in awhile it’s cool place with nice rides.
> *


Definitely a cool place with nice rides.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Sep 15 2008, 02:32 PM~11608923
> *Hey Mike I was looking forward to meeting you there but it did not happen, I did meet nobueno very cool dude maybe some other time.
> *


my bad homie, he did tell me about someone that asked for me. next time


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 15 2008, 12:40 PM~11607375
> *wat up junior
> 
> 
> ...


whos ugly car :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

any more pics.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great to meet you Herb and good seeing you again Big Mike. Both of you guys got some great shots!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THAT WAS A BADASS NOMAD(LIKE THE ONE I USE TO HAVE :tears: )...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

FAMILY FREIND AND HIS BOMBITA ,FELIX FROM THEE ARTISTICS C.C..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MIDNIGHT VISION C.C KICK'N IT WITH BROWN PRIDE C.C....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMMM PHOTOBUCKET LOCKED UP,
:twak: :twak: :guns: :burn:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: nices pics....... :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PAIR OF TRAYS FROM BROWN PRIDE.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GOODTIMES C.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TECHNIQUES C.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BADASS 60 PANEL
















:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C
















:worship:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT UP BIG MIKE,DAMM PHOTOBUKET GOT LOCKED UP AGAIN,AVER LOS TUYOS....


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 15 2008, 05:57 PM~11610743
> *WHAT UP BIG MIKE,DAMM PHOTOBUKET GOT LOCKED UP AGAIN,AVER LOS TUYOS....
> *


What's up Vic. I still got a few more to post but I can't right now. Some hoppin too from fullerton & hart park


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: HOW WAS THAT TACO?MOFO WAS PICOSO QUE NO?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

Yea lol it was good though :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 15 2008, 05:58 PM~11610178
> *MIDNIGHT VISION C.C KICK'N IT WITH BROWN PRIDE C.C....
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 15 2008, 08:56 PM~11611288
> *nice
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

this 60 was clean








heres tha inside of it


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST CLICK THIS LINK HERE! :biggrin:  



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=430774&st=20


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Sep 15 2008, 02:55 PM~11609126
> *whos ugly car :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 16 2008, 08:48 AM~11615117
> *JUST CLICK THIS LINK HERE! :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=430774&st=20
> *


 :uh: WTF,THIS AIN'T NO PICS OF THE FULLERTON EVENT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I'D SEEN A MARBLIZED PAINT JOB.......


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

VIEJITOS C.C?
































































:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

:wave: hi buddy


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GROUPE C.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Sep 16 2008, 04:47 PM~11618912
> *:wave: hi buddy
> *


WHERE WERE U ON SUN?AT HART PARK?THIER WAS A CAR THAT WAS LIKE WUEROS STYLE.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SOLITOS C.C ?


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 16 2008, 04:49 PM~11618944
> *WHERE WERE U ON SUN?AT HART PARK?THIER WAS A CAR THAT WAS LIKE WUEROS STYLE.....
> 
> 
> ...


sons football game in corona


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

GREAT SHOW...


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Sep 16 2008, 07:42 PM~11620635
> *
> GREAT SHOW...
> *


x2


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

HEY BROTHERS , REAL NICE WORK WITH THE CAMERAS . THANKS FOR THE CLEAN PHOTO SHOTS . REAL GOOD SHOW , ALL THE SMALL LOCAL SHOWS ARE THE BEST ONES TO ATTEND . WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR .


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc0010f34b.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc00111d5d.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc00118ae5.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

GREAT PICS MIKE


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY+Sep 18 2008, 04:18 PM~11638461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 15 2008, 06:38 PM~11610583
> *TECHNIQUES C.C
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

This show was great...Any word on this year???


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IT WAS A GOOD ONE, BUT NOT LIKELY TO HAPPEN THIS YEAR, SORRY.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Damn!!! That was a really nice show... Sad to see it go!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------

